# Sigma 100-400mm Us price and preorder



## Chaitanya (Mar 30, 2017)

Sigma 100-400mm C is up for preorder and priced at $799 in Us. looks like a good lens to replace 70-300mm lenses. 
http://photorumors.com/2017/03/30/sigma-100-400mm-f5-6-3-dg-os-hsm-contemporary-lens-us-pricing-announced/


----------



## andrei1989 (Mar 30, 2017)

interesting price 

that would mean ~800€ in EU so ~600-650 € after a few months 

i just hope it will be available and the price will go down a bit before july-august...


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 30, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> interesting price
> 
> that would mean ~800€ in EU so ~600-650 € after a few months
> 
> i just hope it will be available and the price will go down a bit before july-august...


Also by then we will know how this lens performs against the 70-300mm lenses from Canon and Tamron. It was pretty smart of Sigma to avoid releasing another 70-300mm lens.


----------



## andrei1989 (Mar 30, 2017)

i think it will definetly outperform the tamron but may be close to canon's latest 70-300


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 30, 2017)

I wonder how it's going to compare to Canon's original 100-400.


----------



## NorbR (Mar 30, 2017)

So, that's two of the new Sigma lenses that are now out there (or about to be). 
Now can we move on to the other two, you know, the ones that I'm actually interested in? ;D

(Seriously though, good price for this lens. I'm curious to see more reviews, but it really looks like great value.)


----------



## andrei1989 (Mar 30, 2017)

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1321312-REG/sigma_100_400mm_f_5_6_3_dg_os.html

B&H has expected availability set to end of may


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2017)

I notice that it is a bit smaller than the Canon 100-400, which can be and advantage. Any early comparisons out there yet on image quality?

I know the Canon 100-400 II has almost supernatural performance on a 1.4x teleconverter, which would be hard to approach. I use that as my normal setup with the 5D4. But for that price, I'm interested. When I eventually get a bigger white (probably 400 DO II), I'd consider trading down to help clear the budget, especially as this would go from my primary lens to a secondary.


----------



## Ryananthony (Mar 30, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I notice that it is a bit smaller than the Canon 100-400, which can be and advantage. Any early comparisons out there yet on image quality?
> 
> I know the Canon 100-400 II has almost supernatural performance on a 1.4x teleconverter, which would be hard to approach. I use that as my normal setup with the 5D4. But for that price, I'm interested. When I eventually get a bigger white (probably 400 DO II), I'd consider trading down to help clear the budget, especially as this would go from my primary lens to a secondary.



I don't know of any reviews or comparisons yet, and I've been looking. Admittedly, I'm not the best at it. 

I feel im in a similer position as you. currently use the sigma 150-600C with great results so far. a lot of my birding and wildlife with my wife, and the sigma is just to heavy for her. Ive been considering the 100-400ii for her, since it's lighter and the weight seemed more so at the camera end unlike the sigma. I too am reaching for a big white in the next couple years, and was hesitant to spend more then 3k here in Canada for 100-400ii. This may be the perfect lens for her. 

I look forward to some reviews.


----------

